# Leopard gecko, two females together??



## eezk (May 29, 2015)

Hi, 
I have a one year old female leopard gecko and I was thinking about getting another one. I'm in no rush, it was just a thought so I wanted to ask for advice/opinions from more experienced leo keepers.
I wondered if it would be best to introduce them and keep them together (in a larger viv) or to keep them separated. 
Any tips/advice?
Thanks!


----------



## ZachyBoy (Oct 4, 2012)

Leos are ultimately solitary animals and a lot of people recommend that they be kept separately. However, it is possible to keep females together without them falling out (apparently males kept together will fight, I've never tried it). I have tried to introduce two or three females to each other on numerous occasions and each time it has resulted in me separating them because of competition over food and extra stress. All my females are now in separate vivs. 

Keeping them together can be done but you will need to keep a close eye on them and provide enough hides, food, space and warmth. You would probably want a back-up cage as well in case anything goes wrong. If I was you I'd definitely get another one, but I'd probably keep them separate. :2thumb:


----------



## eezk (May 29, 2015)

I heard not to keep two males together because they would fight but I hear a lot of different things about two females.
I don't want a female and male because I'm not experienced enough to be breeding them, but I didn't want to get another female Leo and for them to not get on, especially if I upgraded the viv I've already got.
Thanks for your advice, I still might get a second one but maybe a male in a separate viv. I love leos!


----------



## Artisan (Mar 27, 2011)

eezk said:


> I heard not to keep two males together because they would fight but I hear a lot of different things about two females.
> I don't want a female and male because I'm not experienced enough to be breeding them, but I didn't want to get another female Leo and for them to not get on, especially if I upgraded the viv I've already got.
> Thanks for your advice, I still might get a second one but maybe a male in a separate viv. I love leos!


They are solitary animals that don't need, require or like company. People do keep together but i find they are much happier, active, better appetites etc if kept alone. Over time whether you notice it or not... there will be a ranking. A more dominant one will sit on top (cuddling to the untrained eye) to assert it's rank. It will chase the other away from food, take all the best basking spots and hides, follow the other around leading to a very stressed out inferior gecko that may eventually go off food, get ill, be scared and timid all the time and hide away so as not to be bullied.

Never worth the risk no matter how small IMO. You don't really want to run the risk of nasty bite wounds .... these usually happen when it's too late and bullying has been going on for months without your knowledge, as a lot of bullying can be just a certain stance, a look, a tail waggle.... enough to worry the undergecko and make it stress. If you wan't to keep happy geckos - keep alone and it's one less worry. You can't keep your eye on them 24 hours a day and they are mostly active when we are asleep : victory:


----------



## Beardeddragonowner0 (Jun 19, 2015)

If you do keep them together, get two food bowls, water dishes, hides, etc. 

Introduce for an hour each day for a week then put together.


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

Beardeddragonowner0 said:


> If you do keep them together, get two food bowls, water dishes, hides, etc.
> 
> Introduce for an hour each day for a week then put together.


You keep Leopard Geckos do you?

We have always housed them separately.


----------



## malykot (May 4, 2015)

Keep them separate; it's safer, easier to manage and leads to longer-lived geckos. Reptiles don't have an emotions center in their brain, and therefore don't have any emotional (or evolutionary) need for company outside of breeding. : victory:


----------



## Madseyden (Sep 17, 2008)

I have two females together in a 4ft viv. They have plenty of hides and food bowls and get on really well but they have been together since they were juveniles for nearly 9 years now.


----------



## ZachyBoy (Oct 4, 2012)

malykot said:


> Keep them separate; it's safer, easier to manage and leads to longer-lived geckos. Reptiles don't have an emotions center in their brain, and therefore don't have any emotional (or evolutionary) need for company outside of breeding. : victory:


I don't claim to know much about reptile emotion but I have heard of a few species that do seem to have social groups - Monkey-tailed Skinks spring to mind. Check out this Wikipedia page https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Circulus_(zoology)


----------

